# Free. Give Away. But Theres a But........



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi

I posted this message earlier in the Xmas thread but as yet haven't had any nominations. Im not desperate to give stuff away but I thought this section might get a few more views:

"I've got a few products I dont use or can decant from 5 litre containers, and wondered if theres anyone in the group who is keen to do what we do, and thats enjoy detailing their motors, but hasn't got the money for whatever reason this year.
I can put together a small box and post it. Alternatively, if you know someone - let me know (postage at my cost too). No judgements, just say why they deserve it."

If you'd prefer sent me a PM, no problem. Thank you to those who liked my original post.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cracking gesture that buddy.

Well done!


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Amazing gesture indeed!!

My sister in law would love some, shes always nicking my stuff.

If you do a sales post I'd gladly buy some!!


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Meant as a reply to Cole_E91's post:

I was thinking about that but thought this was much more '2020' 
Lets see how it goes and I might see what there is left.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Great thing to do mate!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I did start a thread ages ago where we did similar, in my case i gave people the chance to "win" stuff by answering a question and my wife picked the winners. It's around here somewhere.....


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice touch! Hope you get some deserving nominations!


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Ernie Bernie said:


> Hi
> 
> I posted this message earlier in the Xmas thread but as yet haven't had any nominations. Im not desperate to give stuff away but I thought this section might get a few more views:
> 
> ...


Really nice thing to do. I'm one of the lucky ones that has been working all through the lockdowns from home and have actually managed to save money, despite spending a fortune on car cleaning products this year already! So obviously I'll pass, but I hope you manage to help some deserving members out


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats, you`re the man.
Hope someone who really needs them will get them.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

A very kind gesture :thumb:


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Amazing thing your doing! If everyone in the world could do one simple nice thing it would be a better place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great gesture


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I will nominate Ernie Bernie!

Fantastic gesture so you deserve your own prize (plus it will save you on postage )


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

As said, very nice gesture.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Ernie Bernie said:


> Hi
> 
> I posted this message earlier in the Xmas thread but as yet haven't had any nominations. Im not desperate to give stuff away but I thought this section might get a few more views:
> 
> ...





muzzer said:


> I did start a thread ages ago where we did similar, in my case i gave people the chance to "win" stuff by answering a question and my wife picked the winners. It's around here somewhere.....


The post Muzzer refers to is below...

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353545&page=844&highlight=Win+prizes

Ernie Bernie, I'd suggest having a brief read in that thread and resurrecting it with your kind gesture, it makes for a really fun time and having basically moderated that thread for a fair while, those that guessed etc in there, it was a right laugh and was even more fulfilling as I was giving away a lot of stuff in that's thread too and it went on to help others.

Please feel free to resurrect it, I'd love to see it continue, muzzer started it with great intentions and went for a very long time. :thumb:

If you don't resurrect it, I'll do something in the new year to get it going again


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

A lovely gesture especially at Christmas time. Hope some deserving cases reap the benefits.

Harry


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

20vKarlos said:


> The post Muzzer refers to is below...
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353545&page=844&highlight=Win+prizes
> 
> ...


Thanks Karlos but everythings boxed and ready to go. If you do resurrect that thread, I'll definitely be up for adding to it as well.


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll draw this thread to a close now I think.
I've got a couple of nominations and I'll be happy to join in the resurrected thread too.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice one Ernie, a great gesture


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Ernie Bernie said:


> Thanks Karlos but everythings boxed and ready to go. If you do resurrect that thread, I'll definitely be up for adding to it as well.


I'll put something together and hopefully we'll be able to have a load more fun in that thread again... I've got a few ideas


----------

